# إيقاف مضخات سحب المياه



## المهندس أبو هادي (4 فبراير 2009)

معطيات:
منسوب المياه (water table) ناقص 2.5م 
منسوب أسفل أرضية القبو : ناقص 3.5 م
مبنى قبو +أرضي+12متكرر
مساحة مسطح الأرض 1920م2
تم تنفيذ القواعد وأرضية وجدران القبو بعد العزل طبعاً
كمية الخرسانة المسلحة المستخدمة في القواعد والأرضية والجدران 1830م3
وزن اجمالي للخرسانة كحمولة مركزة 1830 ×2.5=4575 طن 
بتحويل الحمولة لموزعة على واحدة المتر المربع ولمساحة 1920م2 تصبح 2.382 طن/م2
الحمولة الناجمة عن دفع المياه لمساحة 1920 م2 وعمق 1م وباعتبار وزن واحدة الحجم للماء 1طن/م3 تصبح الحمولة الموزعة الناجمة عن دفع الماء 1طن/م2
نتيجة
وعليه يمكن إيقاف مضخات سحب المياه ولا خوف من دفع المياه على كتلة المبنى من الاسفل 

ارجو التعليق


----------



## rwmam (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ المهندس ابو هادي 
من المعطيات التي اشرت اليها فانه لامانع من ايقاف مضخات السحب 
انت تذكر ان عمق منسوب الماء 2.5 متر وان عمق اسفل الاساس 3.5 متر ولم تذكر سمك ارضية القبو ولو انه مبدئيا فانه لامانع من توقف مضخات السحب ولكن اذا كان سمك ارضية القبو اقل من منسوب الماء ( يعني سطح اساس القبو بمنسوب اسفل من منسوب المياه فانه بالتاكيد سوف يؤثر على ما بعد او فوق اساس او ارضية القبو من اعمال ولكن اذا كان منسوب ارضية سطح القبو اعلى من منسوب الماء فليس هناك مشكله من ايقاف السحب بالمضخات
والسلام عليكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> معطيات:





المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> منسوب المياه (water table) ناقص 2.5م
> 
> منسوب أسفل أرضية القبو : ناقص 3.5 م
> مبنى قبو +أرضي+12متكرر
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

ما ذكرته صحيح بخصوص امكانية توقيف عملية نزح الماء=السحب dewatering لكن يجب الانتباه الى ما يلي
1- عزل الارضية والجدران بنظام tanking system اي كخزان ماء ولكن الماء من الخارج وليس من الداخل في هذه الحالة.
2- شروط الخرسانه هي نفسها للخزانات من حيث المواصفات ومن حيث شروط وضع مانع للتسرب water stop في كل مناطق توقيف الصب Construction Joint وللمزيد يمكن الرجوع الى المشاركات السابقة بهذا الخصوص " الفواصل الانشائية"
3- افضل ( وهذا من الخبرة الشخصية) ان يتم تنفيذ حفرة لتجميع الماء في مستوى أعلى القاعدةfoundation وتركيب مضخات غاطسة بها submersible pump يستفاد منها في حال حدوث اي تسرب للمياه من شبكة التمديدات للمياة او غسيل السيارات او عند حصول تسرب للمياه من الخارج بسبب فشل نظام العزل للجدران او الارضية.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (4 فبراير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ المهندس ابو هادي
> من المعطيات التي اشرت اليها فانه لامانع من ايقاف مضخات السحب
> انت تذكر ان عمق منسوب الماء 2.5 متر وان عمق اسفل الاساس 3.5 متر ولم تذكر سمك ارضية القبو ولو انه مبدئيا فانه لامانع من توقف مضخات السحب ولكن اذا كان سمك ارضية القبو اقل من منسوب الماء ( يعني سطح اساس القبو بمنسوب اسفل من منسوب المياه فانه بالتاكيد سوف يؤثر على ما بعد او فوق اساس او ارضية القبو من اعمال ولكن اذا كان منسوب ارضية سطح القبو اعلى من منسوب الماء فليس هناك مشكله من ايقاف السحب بالمضخات
> والسلام عليكم





> منسوب أسفل أرضية القبو : ناقص 3.5 م


عزيزي شكرا لمساهمتك 
وتقبل تحيتي


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (4 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> ما ذكرته صحيح بخصوص امكانية توقيف عملية نزح الماء=السحب dewatering لكن يجب الانتباه الى ما يلي
> 
> 1- عزل الارضية والجدران بنظام tanking system اي كخزان ماء ولكن الماء من الخارج وليس من الداخل في هذه الحالة.
> ...


 
شكرا استاذنا م رزق بالفعل تم عزل الأرضية بنظام tanking ويتم عزل الجدران من الخارج وبالتالي سييحاط القبو بالكامل بنظام عزل مكون من طبقتين من الميمبرينن الإس بي إس سماكة 4ملم مع طبقة حماية وكذلك تم عمل خزان تجميع مع منسوب القواعد مرتبطا بنظام تصريف للقبو وسيتم وضع مضخة تعمل بشكل أوتوماتيكي عند امتلاء الخزان وهي تصب في المجاري العامة

أشكر لك اهتمامك ومشاركتك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> تم تنفيذ_ القواعد_ وأرضية وجدران القبو بعد العزل طبعاً


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لو تكرمت يا باشمهندس ابو هادي ممكن اعرف نوع الاساسات كان ايه بالظبط وكذلك ارضية القبو 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (4 فبراير 2009)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لو تكرمت يا باشمهندس ابو هادي ممكن اعرف نوع الاساسات كان ايه بالظبط وكذلك ارضية القبو
> 
> ...


أخ محي الدين تحية
القواعد منفردة على أوتاد(piles) وتم تنفيذ أرضية القبو بسماكة 40 سم مسلحة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 فبراير 2009)

يعني معني كلام حضرتك ان منسوب -3.50 يعتبر منسوب ظهر القواعد - لو كان كده يبقي المفروض تخصم مكعبات القواعد من الوزن - يعني تحسب اللبشه المسلحه الخاصه بارضية القبو فقط وتضيف عليها الجدران فقط - بالاضافه ان لازم ارضيه القبو تكون مسلحه تسليح يعادل قوة دفع المياه - لان المياه وزنها 1 طن / م 2 وده ها يعتبر حمل ميت مؤثر علي ارضيه القبو من اسفل فلابد وان اللبشه تكون مصممه لمقاومة ذلك الحمل 

ولازم تراجع وزن الارضيه مع وزن الجدران ككميات خرسانه وتقارنهم بقوة دفع المياه يعني ما تحسبش معاهم وزن القواعد في القصه دي لان القواعد المنفصله مش داخله في مقاومة المياه - اللي داخل هو ارضيه القبو وما يعلوها 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> يعني معني كلام حضرتك ان منسوب -3.50 يعتبر منسوب ظهر القواعد - لو كان كده يبقي المفروض تخصم مكعبات القواعد من الوزن - يعني تحسب اللبشه المسلحه الخاصه بارضية القبو فقط وتضيف عليها الجدران فقط - بالاضافه ان لازم ارضيه القبو تكون مسلحه تسليح يعادل قوة دفع المياه - لان المياه وزنها 1 طن / م 2 وده ها يعتبر حمل ميت مؤثر علي ارضيه القبو من اسفل فلابد وان اللبشه تكون مصممه لمقاومة ذلك الحمل





mohy_y2003 قال:


> ولازم تراجع وزن الارضيه مع وزن الجدران ككميات خرسانه وتقارنهم بقوة دفع المياه يعني ما تحسبش معاهم وزن القواعد في القصه دي لان القواعد المنفصله مش داخله في مقاومة المياه - اللي داخل هو ارضيه القبو وما يعلوها
> والله اعلي واعلم
> _م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_​



السلام عليكم
احييك اخي محي على جميع مشاركاتك التي اتابعها بكل اهتمام وهذه فرصه لاشكرك على مساهماتك.
اسمح لي ان اختلف معك في حساب قوى العاملة على التوازن Vertical Load والناتجة عن الوزن الذاتي للخرسانه Own Weight ففي هذه الحالة تكون الاحمال التي تعمل على التثبيت هي
1- وزن الجدران الخارجية والداخلية والاعمدة ( وزن جميع الخرسانه او اعمال البلوك التي تكون عند توقيف المضخات عن العمل.
2- المدة الارضية بسماكة 40 سم ( بشرط ان تكون متربطة بالجدران الخارجية والقواعد Cap ) واذا لم تكن مرتبطة مع القواعد والجدران الخارجية فان حساب التوازن في هذه الحالة سيكون مختلفا كليا حيث نحسب وزن المدة الارضية slab on grade فقط وفي هذه الحالة يكون لدينا وزن المدة =0.4*2.4=0.96 طن/م2 اما قوة رفع الماء Uplift فهو ( الفرق بين منسوب المياه الجوفيةالذي يمكن ان يصل اليه في حال تغير المنسوب ومنسوب اسفل المدة )*/ م2 مع اعطاء عامل امان وفي هذه الحالة ستجد ان المدة الارضية ستطفو Float ولذلك لا بد ان تكون المدة الارضية والقواعد والجدران الخارجية مرتبطه مع بعضها البعض بشكل كامل وكذلك يجب حساب المدة الارضية على احمال ضغط الماء من الاسفل للاعلى بمقدار فرق المنسوب الذي تمت الاشارة اليه سابقا(*).
3- وزن الكاب Cap للاوتاد الخرسانه (وهي التي سماها المهندس ابو هادي قواعد منفردة Isolated footing ) لان الكاب تكون متصله مع المدة الارضية وبالتالي فانها تعمل مع بعضها البعض.
4-وزن الاوتاد الخرسانه .
5- قوة الاحتكاك بين الاوتاد الخرسانه والتربه.
* يرجى من المهندس ابو هادي 
الانتباه للنقطة رقم 2 لان المدة الارضية اذا لم تكن مرتبطة بشكل كامل مع الجدران الخارجية والقواعد فانها هي الحالة الاخطر التي تتعرض لقوة رفع الماء uplift. اتمنى لزيادة التأكيد اذا كان ممكنا ان تضع ولو سكتش يدوي يبين العلاقة بين المدة والجدران والقواعد ( مقطع ).
مع تحياتي للجميع​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> .
> 2- _المدة الارضية بسماكة 40 سم ( بشرط ان تكون متربطة بالجدران الخارجية والقواعد Cap )_
> 3- وزن الكاب Cap للاوتاد الخرسانه (وهي التي سماها المهندس ابو هادي قواعد منفردة Isolated footing ) _لان الكاب تكون متصله مع المدة الارضية وبالتالي فانها تعمل مع بعضها البعض._
> 4-وزن الاوتاد الخرسانه .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك يا باشمهندس رزق علي تلك الكلمات الطيبه وجزاكم الله خيرا 

بالنسبه للنقطه 2 انا اتفق معك في ان القواعد لابد وان تكون مرتبطه بارضية القبو حتي يتم ادخال النقطه 3 و 4 و 5 في الحسبان لمقاومة دفع المياه 

ولكن اعتقد ( من وجهة نظري ) ان النظام الذي ذكره الاخ المهندس ابو هادي لا يتوفر فيه هذا الشرط لان ارضيه القبو اعلي القواعد - يعني مرتكزه علي القواعد او الكابات وبالتالي فاسلوب الربط بينهما يستلزم استخدام حديد تسليح - لان عند حدوث دفع الماء لاعلي فان تلك الاوزان ستقاوم لاسفل مما يؤدي الي حدوث اجهادات شد عاليه جدا عند منطقة الربط ( لذا يلزم تسليحها لمقاومة تلك القوي 9 وهذا ما لا اعتقد انه حدث في الموقع اثناء التنفيذ - يعني مافيش حديد خارج من الكابات الي ارضيه القبو لاتمام عمليه الربط ( والمعلومة دي محتاجه تتاكد من اخونا ابو هادي )

وبالتالي لو مافيش تصميم لنقط الارتباط تلك وبالتالي وجود الحديد فيها - يبقي لا يجوز اخذ القاعده والبايل والاحتكاك في الحسبان لمقاومة قوي الدفع للمياه 

لانه افضل شئ لاخذ كل القوي دي( وزن القواعد ووزن البايل ومقاومة الاحتكاك بين البايل والتربه ) في الاعتبار هو ان تكون القواعد عباره عن لبشه او raft -لان ساعتها هايكون الرافت هي نفسها ارضية القبو وفي نفس الوقت متصله بالاوتاد او البايلات - لان احنا عارفين ان البايل بيمتد حديد تسليحه داخل الرافت او داخل الكاب 

واحنا في انتظار اخونا ابو هادي ليوضح لنا الصورة وكيفيه الارتباط بين القواعد وارضية القبو 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ولكن اعتقد ( من وجهة نظري ) ان النظام الذي ذكره الاخ المهندس ابو هادي لا يتوفر فيه هذا الشرط لان ارضيه القبو اعلي القواعد - يعني مرتكزه علي القواعد او الكابات وبالتالي فاسلوب الربط بينهما يستلزم استخدام حديد تسليح - لان عند حدوث دفع الماء لاعلي فان تلك الاوزان ستقاوم لاسفل مما يؤدي الي حدوث اجهادات شد عاليه جدا عند منطقة الربط ( لذا يلزم تسليحها لمقاومة تلك القوي 9 وهذا ما لا اعتقد انه حدث في الموقع اثناء التنفيذ - يعني مافيش حديد خارج من الكابات الي ارضيه القبو لاتمام عمليه الربط ( والمعلومة دي محتاجه تتاكد من اخونا ابو هادي )
> وبالتالي لو مافيش تصميم لنقط الارتباط تلك وبالتالي وجود الحديد فيها - يبقي لا يجوز اخذ القاعده والبايل والاحتكاك في الحسبان لمقاومة قوي الدفع للمياه
> _م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


 السلام عليكم
واتفق معك في كل ما ذكرته ولكن في هذه الحالة سيتم اعادة تصميم الميدة =المدة الارضية Slab on grade في هذه الحالة على (قوة رفع الماء للاعلى Uplift التي ستؤثر على المدة الارضية + رد فعل التربه ) وفي هذه الحالة نحسب ارتفاع الماء لاعلى منسوب يمكن الوصول اليه ( اذا كان هناك امكانية ان ترتفع منسوب الجوفية الى اعلى من -2.50 ) لانه في العادة منسوب المياه الجوفية متغير الا اذا كان مصدرها مياه البحر فعندها نعتبر ان منسوب المياه الجوفية ثابتا.
وكما ذكرت سابقا المسألة تحتاج الى توضيح من المهندس ابو هادي والاطلاع على مقطع يبن العلاقة بين الجدران والكاب والمدة الارضية.

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل م.ابوهادي و لجميع الاخوة والزملاء الاعزاء /// 
لا ادري هل انا فقط من يشعر ان هنالك حلقة مفقودة في عملية المناسيب والمعطيات وارتباط العناصر الانشائية ببعضها البعض ام لا ؟ 

- منسوب اسفل ارضية القبو -3.5 م ........................ 
- الاساسات هي pile cap منفصلة وليست raft لتكون هي نفسها ارضية القبو .... ولا اعلم منسوب سطحها !! ................
- اي ان ارضية القبو المسلحة على ارتفاع كم من سطح القواعد .... ؟؟ 
- جدران القبو بدأت من القواعد ؟؟ ... واستندت عليها ارضية القبو ؟؟؟ ام ماذا ... 
- الاوتاد هل هنالك اعتبارات لان تعمل كاوتاد شد .. وهل صممت على الاحتكاك ام على التحميل end bearing ... ( ان كنا سناخذها في عين الاعتبار ) 
- ارضية النظافة / هلى تم صبها بشكل كامل تحت القواعد ام بشكل منفصل ؟؟ وكم سمكها ؟؟ 

حقيقة لا ادري قد لا يكون الامر يستدعى كل هذه المعلومات .. ومن الممكن ان اكون قد نظرت الى المسألة من زاوية مختلفة عن الواقع ... !!!
واؤيد طلب المهندس رزق بافضلية وضع مقطع يوضح عملية المناسيب والترابط بين هذه العناصر الانشائية .. .. 

اخي مهندس محي / ارضية القبو الغاية منها ان تكون لمواقف السيارات ... ( 40 سم ) على ما اعتقد ... وبالتالي تصميمها من المفترض ان يبنى على ذلك لمقاومة الوزن القياسي للمركبات .. , والتي تؤخذ بشكل خطي مستمر وبالتالي اعتقد ان تصميمها كافي لمقامة قوة دفع الماء من الاسفل .. من قبل البدء في عملية التشغيل للمبنى ...


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 فبراير 2009)

المهندس رزق / والمهندس محي / اعذرونا لم انتبه لمشاركتما .. عند وضع مشاركتي .... 
ولكن اعتقد اننا متفقين على وجوب توفر بعض المعلومات الاضافية .. 
وتقبلوا تحياتي ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> واتفق معك في كل ما ذكرته ولكن في هذه الحالة سيتم اعادة تصميم الميدة =المدة الارضية slab on grade في هذه الحالة على (قوة رفع الماء للاعلى uplift التي ستؤثر على المدة الارضية + رد فعل التربه ) وفي هذه الحالة نحسب ارتفاع الماء لاعلى منسوب يمكن الوصول اليه ( اذا كان هناك امكانية ان ترتفع منسوب الجوفية الى اعلى من -2.50 ) لانه في العادة منسوب المياه الجوفية متغير الا اذا كان مصدرها مياه البحر فعندها نعتبر ان منسوب المياه الجوفية ثابتا.
> وكما ذكرت سابقا المسألة تحتاج الى توضيح من المهندس ابو هادي والاطلاع على مقطع يبن العلاقة بين الجدران والكاب والمدة الارضية.​
> 
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


 
تمام يا باشمهندس رزق وبالنسبه لتصميم الميده - فلابد من ان تكون قادره علي تحمل ضغط المياه كحمل من اسفل حتي لا يحدث انهيار لها في حالة ان يكون ضغط الماء اكبر من مقاومة قطاع الرافت - هذا في جميع الاحوال سواء تم ايقاف سحب المياه في تلك المرحله او الانتظار لمرحله اخري كصب سقف او سقفين مثلا لزيادة وزن المبني لمعادله قوة دفع المياه طبقا لمعاملات الامان المطبقه 

ولكن لو هي امنه ( ارضية القبو يعني ) فالحل الامثل لمشكله ايقاف سحب المياه هو ان يتم الانتظار حتي صب سقف او سقفين من المبني لزيادة الوزن المقاوم لدفع المياه كما ذكر سابقا دون اخذ وزن القواعد وما اسفلها في الاعتبار 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي مهندس محي / ارضية القبو الغاية منها ان تكون لمواقف السيارات ... ( 40 سم ) على ما اعتقد ... وبالتالي تصميمها من المفترض ان يبنى على ذلك لمقاومة الوزن القياسي للمركبات .. , والتي تؤخذ بشكل خطي مستمر وبالتالي اعتقد ان تصميمها كافي لمقامة قوة دفع الماء من الاسفل .. من قبل البدء في عملية التشغيل للمبنى ...​


​ 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا باشمهندس محمد - اهلا بيك يا هندسه 

عرفت من المهندس ابو هادي انها 40 سم وان تسليحها 5 اسياخ قطر 16 مم شبكه علويه وسفليه - واعتقد انها أمنه - حسب البحور بين الاعمده وبعضها 



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> المهندس رزق / والمهندس محي / اعذرونا لم انتبه لمشاركتما .. عند وضع مشاركتي ....
> ولكن اعتقد اننا متفقين على وجوب توفر بعض المعلومات الاضافية ..
> وتقبلوا تحياتي ...


 
نرجع تاني ونقول علي راي الاخوة ......... same same يعني بالعربي ولا يهمك ياريس :20:ههههههههههههه

_م محيي الدين محمــــــد_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 فبراير 2009)

مشاركة الاخ محي


> ولكن لو هي امنه ( ارضية القبو يعني ) فالحل الامثل لمشكله ايقاف سحب المياه هو ان يتم الانتظار حتي صب سقف او سقفين من المبني لزيادة الوزن المقاوم لدفع المياه كما ذكر سابقا دون اخذ وزن القواعد وما اسفلها في الاعتبار


لا فض فوك على هذا الرد :75::20: 


> عرفت من المهندس ابو هادي انها 40 سم وان تسليحها 5 اسياخ قطر 16 مم شبكه علويه وسفليه - واعتقد انها أمنه - حسب البحور بين الاعمده وبعضها


اما بخصوص انه هذا التسليح والسماكة تكفي فلا بد من وجود مخطط المسقط للمبنى plane والمقاطع التي تم طلبها Sections لان هذه المدة يجب ان تصمم بشروط خزانات الماء من حيث الاجهادت المسموح بها في الخرسانه وحديد التسليح allowable Stress وكذلك يجب توفير شروط فاصل الصب construction joint كما هو مطلوب للخزانات كما تم التنويه له في المشاركة رقم 1.
اما من وجهة نظري الخاصة فاضل طريقة لمثل هذه الحالات في تصميم الكاب والمدة وخصوصا عند تكون استخدام القبو = التسوية Basement floor كجراج للسيارات Braking فسأقدمة ( ان شاء الله ) بعد الاطلاع على المخططات.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> مشاركة الاخ محي​
> 
> لا فض فوك على هذا الرد :75::20:​
> اما بخصوص انه هذا التسليح والسماكة تكفي فلا بد من وجود مخطط المسقط للمبنى plane والمقاطع التي تم طلبها sections لان هذه المدة يجب ان تصمم بشروط خزانات الماء من حيث الاجهادت المسموح بها في الخرسانه وحديد التسليح allowable stress وكذلك يجب توفير شروط فاصل الصب construction joint كما هو مطلوب للخزانات كما تم التنويه له في المشاركة رقم 1.
> ...


 
اشكرك يا باشمهندس رزق 

وبخصوص قطاع الميده او الرافت وتسليحه اعتقد انه ها يكون آمن لان الاجزاء التي ستتعرض لضغط الماء من اسفل - هي الفراغات المحصوره بين القواعد او الكابات - وليست المحصورة بين الاعمده - والتي غالبا بتكون مسافات ضيقه - واعتقد ان السمك والتسليح كافيين لها 

بالاضافه ان وزن الرافت وتاثيره لاسفل سيعمل علي مقاومة دفع المياه والتي تؤثر لاعلي - وهذا سيقلل من تاثير ضغط المياه - لان الاثنين بيعتبروا حمل ميت علي مدار عمر المنشأ - وحالات التحميل الاخري بالنسبة للاوزان الحيه كوزن السيارات سيقلل ايضا ولكن لا يؤخذ في الاعتبار لانه ممكن يكون في حاله ان كل السيارات خارج الجراج - ده اعتقادي بحكم الخبره والفيصل سيكون للمخططات كما تفضلت - 

المهم ان كل الحالات المتوقع حدوثه للاحمال سواء من اسفل او من اعلي يتم تخذها في الاعتبار والتحليل الانشائي للرافت تحت تاثيرها وبعدين نصمم علي مغلف العزوم القصوي لكل الحالات مجتمعه سواء موجبه او سالبه 

واتفق معك طبعا في اصول التصميم كقطاع مائي واشتراطات فواصل الصب وخلافه 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (5 فبراير 2009)

الأعزاء م رزق-م محي الدين - م محمد زايد

اشكر اهتمامكم وهذه بعض المعلومات الإضافية وأحاول رفع بعض الصور لكني فشلت حتى الأن"

منسوب المياه عندالحد الأعظمي وهي مياه البحر هنا
كما ذكرت فإن المنسوب ناقص3.5 هو منسوب أسفل أرضية القبو وأعلى القواعد
نفذت النظافة على كامل الأرضية دفعة واحدة
لم يدخل في حساب الأوزان التي ذكرت في البداية أوزان الأوتاد أو تأثير الاحتكاك
نفذت الأوتاد في المكان (ليست مسبقة الصنع)
أرضية القبو ستثتثمر كراج بالاضافة للخدمات (غرفة مضخات -خزان مياه عدد2)
وهذا رابط لخمس صور قد توضح بعض اللبس
http://www.4shared.com/file/84546528/cc50fd27/01_online.html
اشكر متابعتكم مجددا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

واضح ان مافيش ترابط بين القواعد ولبشة ارضية القبو - يبقي لا ناخذ وزن القواعد وماتحتها في الاعتبار - ويجب مراجعة الاوزان المعادله لضغط الماء لتكون اكبر من قوة دفع الماء بمعامل امان والا يبقي ننتظر حتي تزيد الاوزان بصب سقف او تحقيق الاوزان المطلوبه 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــد_


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (5 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> واضح ان مافيش ترابط بين القواعد ولبشة ارضية القبو - يبقي لا ناخذ وزن القواعد وماتحتها في الاعتبار - ويجب مراجعة الاوزان المعادله لضغط الماء لتكون اكبر من قوة دفع الماء بمعامل امان والا يبقي ننتظر حتي تزيد الاوزان بصب سقف او تحقيق الاوزان المطلوبه
> 
> ...


 
أخي م محي الدين أنا كنت أعتقد أن تنفيذ التسليح بهذا الشكل هو المقصود بالترابط حيث تم ربط تسليح القواعد مع الأرضية وكذلك الأعمدة
أرجو أن توضح لي قصدك من الترابط 
ولك جزيل الشكر على المتابعة والاهتمام


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> أخي م محي الدين أنا كنت أعتقد أن تنفيذ التسليح بهذا الشكل هو المقصود بالترابط حيث تم ربط تسليح القواعد مع الأرضية وكذلك الأعمدة
> أرجو أن توضح لي قصدك من الترابط
> ولك جزيل الشكر على المتابعة والاهتمام


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الصورة رقم 3 والتي توضح تسليح القواعد يتضح منها ان حديد القواعد منتهي عند نهاية ارتفاع القاعده - والمفروض لو ها يكون هناك ارتباط بين القاعده وارضية القبو كان حديد القاعده استمر حتي ضهر اللبشه الخاصه بارضيه القبو - يعني كان زاد قيمة 40 سم سمك اللبشه ويتعمل فيه زاويه لزيادة البوند مع الرافت - وفي تلك الحاله هايكون الارتباط بين اللبشه والقاعده ارتباط وثيق وحديد القاعده الممتد داخل اللبشه ها يشيل اي قوي شاده ممكن تتولد من دفع المياه لاعلي لكي تحاول ان تدفع اللبشه لاعلي لان وزن القاعده ها يتدخل هنا ويحاول ان يعيد اللبشه لاسفل - يعني القاعده ها تعتبر ركيزة تمنع حركة اللبشه لاعلي وطبيعي ان القاعده مرتبطه بالبايل بسبب الاشاير الممتده من البايل داخل القاعده 

وهنا احنا بنتكلم علي اوزان ومش هاندخل الاحتكاك بين البايل والتربه - ويبقي في الحاله دي ناخد وزن القواعد ووزن البايل في الحسبان 

لكن عدم استمرار حديد القواعد داخل اللبشه معناه ان بمجرد حدوث ضغط الماء لاعلي فان اللبشه او ارضيه القبو ستحاول ان تتحرك لاعلي - وعدم استمرار الحديد الخاص بالقاعده داخل اللبشه معناه ان نقطة الاتصال بينهم خرسانه فقط عند سطح التلامس - والاشتراك فقط في حديد العمود - وبالتالي فسيحدث انفصال بين القاعده وبين اللبشه عند سطح التلامس لان الخرسانه لا تتحمل قوي الشد - لان تلك المنطقة ليس بها حديد ليتحمل ويقاوم قوي الشد المتولده - وبالتالي فان وزن القاعده لن يشترك في ان يقاوم قوي دفع الماء مع اللبشه وبالتالي فيجب الا يؤخذ في الاعتبار عند حساب الاوزان المقاومة لدفع الماء 


والله اعلي واعلم 


وشكرا 


م_ محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2009)

الا اذا كان التسليح العلوي للقواعد واصل لمنسوب ظهر اللبشه - وده مش واضح اوي في الصورة رقم 4


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (5 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الا اذا كان التسليح العلوي للقواعد واصل لمنسوب ظهر اللبشه - وده مش واضح اوي في الصورة رقم 4


 
م محي الدين المحترم
 نفذ تسليح الأرضية السفلي فوق تسليح القواعد وتم الربط بتسليح الأعمدة الذي بدوره مرتبط بتسليح القواعد هذا ما قصدته انا بالربط
تقبل تحيتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> م محي الدين المحترم
> نفذ تسليح الأرضية السفلي فوق تسليح القواعد وتم الربط بتسليح الأعمدة الذي بدوره مرتبط بتسليح القواعد هذا ما قصدته انا بالربط
> تقبل تحيتي


 
الاخ المهندس ابو هادي /السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

هذا لا يعتبر ارتباط بين القاعده واللبشه - ولكن يعتبر ارتباط بين العمود واللبشه - ووزن العمود واحماله ممكن يؤخذ في الاعتبار لمعادلة دفع المياه - لكن وزن القاعده لا يؤخذ في تلك الحاله


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا م محي الدين 
لكن هذا الربط بين العمود والأرضية من جهة والعمود والقاعدة من جهة أخرى ألا يجعلنا نستفيد من وزن القاعدة ولنتخيلها تعمل على سحب الأرضية للأسفل بواسطة ارتباطها بالعمود
تقبل تحيتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
قبل استكمال الرد لا يسعني الا ان اشكر المهندس ابو هادي على طرح هذه الموضوع والشكر ايضا للمهندس محي والمهندس محمد زايد على هذه الردود الهندسية القيمية التي تثري النقاش ( واتمنى ان يتم نقل هذا الموضع بالموضوع بالكامل الى " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" ) لما فيه من فائدة ولسهولة الرجوع له مستقبلا.
اعود للموضوع من جديد والاسئلة والاجابات التي تمت ومناقشتها من جديد بعد ان وضحت الصورة اكثر .​


المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> لكن هذا الربط بين العمود والأرضية من جهة والعمود والقاعدة من جهة أخرى ألا يجعلنا نستفيد من وزن القاعدة ولنتخيلها تعمل على سحب الأرضية للأسفل بواسطة ارتباطها بالعمود
> تقبل تحيتي


نعم في هذه الحالة يتم اخذ كامل الاوزان التالية في مقاومة قوة رفع الماء Uplift 
1- وزن الجدران الخارجية والداخلية والاعمدة ( وزن جميع الخرسانه او اعمال البلوك التي تكون عند توقيف المضخات عن العمل.
2- المدة الارضية بسماكة 40 سم .
3- وزن الكاب Cap للاوتاد الخرسانه (وهي التي سماها المهندس ابو هادي قواعد منفردة Isolated footing ) لان الكاب تكون متصله مع المدة الارضية وبالتالي فانها تعمل مع بعضها البعض.
4-وزن الاوتاد الخرسانه .
5- قوة الاحتكاك بين الاوتاد الخرسانه والتربه.
والسبب في ذلك ان وزن هذه الاحمال كلها للاسفل بعكس قوة رفع الماء وبما ان مستوى اعلى القاعدة ملاصق تماما لمنسوب المدة الارضية = الميدة Slab on Grade لذلك تعمل مع بعضها البعض ككتلة واحدة في مقاومة رفع الماء وذلك لان كل من اسفل الكاب والمدة تتعرض لقوى رفع الماء لاعلى في نفس الوقت وبالتالي تكون من الناحية الهندسية وبحساب التوازن انه لن يحصل حالة طفو Float للمبنى عند توقيف مضخات سحب الماء Dewatering System.
ولكن في المشاريع الهندسية ومن باب الاحتياط والامان يهمل المهندسين اوزان القواعد =Cap والجدران ويعتمد فقط على وزن البلاطات Suspended Slab في مقاومة قوة رفع الماء وذلك منعا لحدوث اي احتمال لتعرض الاوتاد Piles لقوة شد وفي الحالة التي ذكرتها يكفي الانتظار لصب البلاطة للقبو وتكون بامان ولست بحاجة لحساب اي اوزان من القاعدة او المدة او الجدران .​


> وبخصوص قطاع الميده او الرافت وتسليحه اعتقد انه ها يكون آمن لان الاجزاء التي ستتعرض لضغط الماء من اسفل - هي الفراغات المحصوره بين القواعد او الكابات - وليست المحصورة بين الاعمده - والتي غالبا بتكون مسافات ضيقه - واعتقد ان السمك والتسليح كافيين لها
> بالاضافه ان وزن الرافت وتاثيره لاسفل سيعمل علي مقاومة دفع المياه والتي تؤثر لاعلي - وهذا سيقلل من تاثير ضغط المياه - لان الاثنين بيعتبروا حمل ميت علي مدار عمر المنشأ - وحالات التحميل الاخري بالنسبة للاوزان الحيه كوزن السيارات سيقلل ايضا ولكن لا يؤخذ في الاعتبار لانه ممكن يكون في حاله ان كل السيارات خارج الجراج - ده اعتقادي بحكم الخبره والفيصل سيكون للمخططات كما تفضلت -​


​ 
من خلال الصور يتضح عدم وجدود حديد تسليح بين القواعد cap الداخلي والمدة الارضية لذلك اذا لم يتم الصب ( افضل ذلك) ان يتم وضع حديد تسليح للربط فقط ويكون Minimum Steel لانه اذا افترضنا ان عدم وجد رابط بين الكاب والمدة الارضية وان كل منهما سيعمل تحت تأثير رفع الماء لوحدة فانه بهذه الحاله ستكون هناك مشكله بخصوص المدة الارضية حيث ستكون عبارة عن بلاطة فطرية Flat Slab نقاط الاستناد لها الاعمدة والجدران وبالتالي تكون الاحمال كبيرة والمجازات Spans كبيرة وكذلك يكون لدينا مشكلة الثقب Punching shear بين المدة والاعمدة ولا بد من التحقق من هذه الاجهادت والا اذا كان هناك منسوب مياه جوفية مرتفع فانه سيؤدي الى تسرب المياه ويتم حسب الاحمال على المدة الارضية كما في الشكل المرفق.​ 



 
الاحمال التي تتعرض لها المدة الارضية ( طريقة التمثيل للاحمال على البرامج الهندسية )

* ملاحظة في حالة اتصال المدة مع الكاب Cap يتم وضع الكاب كمسند بدلا من العمود ( في تمثيل المساند في البرامج الهندسية ).​

وأتسأل الان هل هناك ملاحظات على هذا النوع من التصميم ؟​ 
للاستفادة اكثر من هذا الموضوع تم طرح هذا التساؤل ،نعم هناك ملاحظات في مثل هذا النوع من التصماميم كما يلي :-

1- عدم وضوح العلاقة بين المدة الارضية والكاب او القواعد حيث تم فصل حديد التسليح للكاب والمدة الارضية ولكن تبقى الخرسانه متصله بينهما وفي هذه الحالة تتعرص الخرسانه في منطقة الاتصال بين المدة والكاب الى قوى شد ويجب التأكد من ان الخرسانه قادرة على تحمل قوة الشد الناتجة بسبب ضغط الماء عند مستوى الاتصال بين المدة واعلى الكاب وكذلك التأكد من اجهادات الثقب Punching Shear بين العمود والمدة الارضية .
2- لو كان هناك فصل كامل بين الكاب والمدة الارضية تكون هنا المدة معرضة للاحمال التي تم ذكرها سابقا ( السكتش السابق) وفي هذه الحالة لا بد من تدقيق منطقة الاتصال بين العمود والمدة الارضية على اجهادات الثقب punching Shear .
حسب المواصفات الامريكية .
يجب فصل المدة الارضية عن الاعمدة 




لذلك كثيرا في الواقع وجود تشققات في المدة الارضية حول الاعمدة بسبب اجهادت التثقب التي تكون اكبر من قدرة تحمل الخرسانه بسبب قلة السماكة للمدة وعدم ف كفاية حديد التسليح وعدم التحقق من اجهادات الثقب .
3- مشاكل التصميم في حالة الوصل للمدة مع الكاب او فصلها ان اذا حدثت مشكلة في العزل Waterpropfing وحدث ترسب للمياه فهنا تقع مشكلة كبيرة ويكاد يكون من الصعب حلها.
ولحل هذه المشكلة يفضل ان يتم التصميم كما يلي .
4- ان يكون اسقل المدة مع اسفل الكاب ( كما في الشكل المرفق )او ان يتم التصميم للاساسات foundation كحصيرة= لبشة Raft Foundation.







ومن خلال السكتش السابق نلاحظ ان سهولة تنفيذ العزل السفلي Positive Waterproofing حيث ان مستقيم وكذلك يفضل تنفيذ تنفيذ عزل علوي Negative Waterproofing وذلك للاحتياط ولو فرضنا ان حدث تسرب للمياه بسبب فشل نظام العزل السفلي فان من السهول عمل صيانه لمناطق التسرب من اعلى المدة وباستخدام العزل Negative Waterproofing حيث يتم فك البلاط الخرساني ( يتم تركيبه بالقطعة ويكون الرابط بينها الرمل فقط )Interlock pavement وهذا ممن في التسويات= الاقبية= Basement floor التي تستخدم كجراج للسيارات Parking .​ ولمزيد من التفاصيل بخصوص طريقة العزل يمكن الرجوع للمشاركة التالية "Positive & Negative Waterproofing"

مع تحياتي للجميع​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (6 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قبل استكمال الرد لا يسعني الا ان اشكر المهندس ابو هادي على طرح هذه الموضوع والشكر ايضا للمهندس محي والمهندس محمد زايد على هذه الردود الهندسية القيمية التي تثري النقاش ( واتمنى ان يتم نقل هذا الموضع بالموضوع بالكامل الى " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" ) لما فيه من فائدة ولسهولة الرجوع له مستقبلا.
> اعود للموضوع من جديد والاسئلة والاجابات التي تمت ومناقشتها من جديد بعد ان وضحت الصورة اكثر .​
> ...


 
لايسعني استاذي الكريم إلا أن أقدم جزيل شكري


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (7 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا ومهم شكرا م ابوهادى على طرح الموضوع , والشكر لاساتذتنا الكبار م رزق وم محى وم محمد زايد على نقاشهم الثر وهم دوما تجدهم بخبراتهم الكبيرة خير معين لاخوانهم المهندسين .
اؤكد ضرورة نقل الموضوع الى مثبت (مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول) حتى يعم الفائدة الجميع ويسهل الوصول اليه.


----------



## SALAR2005 (7 فبراير 2009)

انا قمت باجراء عملية الـ dewatering يمكن ايقاف الـ pumps في حال وصولك الى اعلى من الـ water table طبعا بعد انهاء الـ waterproofing لا ن الماء عند ضغطه على اساسات المبنى لن يتاثر لانه غير محصور تماما وستبحث عن مسارات اخرى لتخرج منها


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (7 فبراير 2009)

salar2005 قال:


> انا قمت باجراء عملية الـ dewatering يمكن ايقاف الـ pumps في حال وصولك الى اعلى من الـ water table طبعا بعد انهاء الـ waterproofing لا ن الماء عند ضغطه على اساسات المبنى لن يتاثر لانه غير محصور تماما وستبحث عن مسارات اخرى لتخرج منها


 
تشكر على مساهمتك الطيبة عزيزي مع تحفظي على أن المياه ستجد مسارات أخرى لأننا نتكلم عن بساط مائي متصل بمياه البحر ولابد من الأخذ بعين الاعتبار تأثير الماء على طفو المبنى في حال لم نعادله بوزن مناسب
تقبل تحيتي


----------



## eedbakr (2 مارس 2010)

شكراا يا اخوتي لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## العبد الفقير (2 مارس 2010)

السؤال هنا هل هذا الماء معتبر أثناء التصميم؟


----------



## خالد قدورة (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخ رزق انت فعلا موسوعة, ما شاءالله عليك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام جاسر جاسر (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليكم
أنا مهندس حديث التخرج طبعا مش فاهم أغلب الكلام اللي حضراتكم بتقولوه
بس كنت عاوز أعرف كيفية حساب قوة الدفع لأعلي؟
المهندس رزق قال انها الفرق بين منسوب المياه الجوفيةالذي يمكن ان يصل اليه في حال تغير المنسوب ومنسوب اسفل المدة 
لو ممكن توضيح أكتر


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
م/هادى 
كنت اسأل حضرتك :
هل ممكن ان اصمم مضخه لسحب الرمال الناعمة وذلك لجلى الكمر وباقى انواع الصلب 
ماهى الاعتبارات التصميمية المطلوب اخذها فى التصميم؟
وشكرااااااااااااااا
م:ياسر الشرقاوى


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المشاركات القيمة


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 أبريل 2012)

معلومات قيمه جدا


----------



## eng mohamed atty (4 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أبريل 2012)

هشام جاسر جاسر قال:


> شكرا ليكم
> أنا مهندس حديث التخرج طبعا مش فاهم أغلب الكلام اللي حضراتكم بتقولوه
> بس كنت عاوز أعرف كيفية حساب قوة الدفع لأعلي؟
> المهندس رزق قال انها الفرق بين منسوب المياه الجوفيةالذي يمكن ان يصل اليه في حال تغير المنسوب ومنسوب اسفل المدة
> لو ممكن توضيح أكتر


السلام عليكم
عليك العودة بمراجعة دروس الاجسام والمغمورة والقوى المؤثرة عليها حسب نظرية ارخميدس في مرحلة الدراسة الاعدادية.


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## الابن الصغير (29 سبتمبر 2015)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> معطيات:
> منسوب المياه (water table) ناقص 2.5م
> منسوب أسفل أرضية القبو : ناقص 3.5 م
> مبنى قبو +أرضي+12متكرر
> ...


السلام عليكم
لقد اطلعت على هذا الموضوع كاملا وتم التعليق من قبل المهندسيين الافاضل خير تعليق ولكن لفت انتباهى شىء
بفرض ان المسطح كاملا عباره عن لبشه مسلحه بغض النظر عما نوقش من حالات بالنسبه للبشه واتصالها بالارضيهSOG
انه تم الاتفاق على انه عندما يتم حساب الuplift كحاله حرجه يتم حسابها =كثافة الماء(1t/m2)×فرق ارتفاع المياه بين سطح المياه وضهر البشه
ولكن هذه ليست الحاله الحرجه
الحاله الحرجه انه عندما يتم حساب ارتفاع المياه=فرق منسوب المياه بين سطح المياه وبين منسوب الحفر نظرا لوجود جدار بدروم وعمل عزل بنظام tanking systemوبالتالى سيكون ارتفاعه اعلى من الحاله الاولى وبالتالى ستكون قوة الدفع اعلى من الحاله الاولى
ارجو التوضيح ان كان كلامى به خطا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أكتوبر 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد اطلعت على هذا الموضوع كاملا وتم التعليق من قبل المهندسيين الافاضل خير تعليق ولكن لفت انتباهى شىء
> بفرض ان المسطح كاملا عباره عن لبشه مسلحه بغض النظر عما نوقش من حالات بالنسبه للبشه واتصالها بالارضيهSOG
> انه تم الاتفاق على انه عندما يتم حساب الuplift كحاله حرجه يتم حسابها =كثافة الماء(1t/m2)×فرق ارتفاع المياه بين سطح المياه وضهر البشه
> ...


السلام عليكم
عمق الماء في حالة حساب قوى الطفو uplift هو الفرق بين اعلى منسوب للماء يمكن ان يصل اليه الماء عند توقيف المضخات(لان المنسوب ربما يكون متغير من فصل الى اخر) ومنسوب اسفل النظافة للبشة plain concrete


----------



## الابن الصغير (1 أكتوبر 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد اطلعت على هذا الموضوع كاملا وتم التعليق من قبل المهندسيين الافاضل خير تعليق ولكن لفت انتباهى شىء
> بفرض ان المسطح كاملا عباره عن لبشه مسلحه بغض النظر عما نوقش من حالات بالنسبه للبشه واتصالها بالارضيهSOG
> انه تم الاتفاق على انه عندما يتم حساب الuplift كحاله حرجه يتم حسابها =كثافة الماء(1t/m2)×فرق ارتفاع المياه بين سطح المياه وضهر البشه المسلحه
> ...


السلام عليكم 
عفوا مهندس رزق كلامى به خطأ
كنت اقصد انه تم الاتفاق على انه يتم حساب ال up lift = كثافة المياه × (سمك اللبشه العاديه +سمك اللبشه المسلحه)
وهذه ليست الحاله الحرجه 
الحاله الحرجه اته يتم حساب الup lift =كثافة المياه ×(الفرق بين اعلى منسوب تصل اليه المياه - منسوب اسفل اللبشه العاديه)
الصوره الموضحه
الحاله (1)
عندما يتم حساب الup lift=كثافة المياه ×(0.3+0.5)=1×0.8=0.8 t/m2
الحاله (2)
عندما يتم حساب الup lift=كثافة المياه ×(2.5)=1×2.5=2.5 t/m2
الحاله (2) هى الحرجه لان الخزان سيتم عزله tanking system فلن تتسرب المياه الى داخل الخزان
هل ما اقوله صحيح ام خطأ؟؟



شكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أكتوبر 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عفوا مهندس رزق كلامى به خطأ
> كنت اقصد انه تم الاتفاق على انه يتم حساب ال up lift = كثافة المياه × (سمك اللبشه العاديه +سمك اللبشه المسلحه)
> وهذه ليست الحاله الحرجه
> ...


السلام عليكم
قوة الطفو=قوة الدفع للاعلى uplift
الحاله (2)
عندما يتم حساب الup lift=كثافة المياه ×(2.5)X مساحة اللبشة =....... طن


----------

